# Looking for male Maltese puppy in Los Angeles area



## Medusasmom (Apr 30, 2012)

Experienced Maltese owner is looking for a well
bred male puppy with health screened parentand guarantee. He should be
Socialized and ready to spoil! Reccomendations ? Thanks


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Go to the AMA website and look at the AMA breeders in California


----------



## Medusasmom (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been to the site and sent several requests but 
Only one response so far.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am not in CA but I know that AMA is a good source. I see that you contacted some and heard back from one. Maybe some are busy and will get back to you soon.
Good luck in your search


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I would highly recommend Sarah Stangeland in Escondido if you go the breeder route.


----------



## Medusasmom (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes I want a well bred Maltese from a good breeder who stands behind their dogs. I noticed that the Maltese National will be in Los Angeles the end of this month. I am sure there will be many serious dedicated breeders there but was hoping to find the right puppy before then. That being said, anyone got favorite breeders I can look for at the National?thanks
Tami


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Medusasmom said:


> Yes I want a well bred Maltese from a good breeder who stands behind their dogs. I noticed that the Maltese National will be in Los Angeles the end of this month. I am sure there will be many serious dedicated breeders there but was hoping to find the right puppy before then. That being said, anyone got favorite breeders I can look for at the National?thanks
> Tami


The Nationals are in San Diego. Sometimes, you have to wait to get a puppy from the breeder of your choice. There may be some other dog shows that you can attend sooner.

The AMA breeders list is a good start, but not all the best breeders are on that list. I found mine by doing a google search for Maltese breeders. Avoid any web sites that are all about selling puppies. Most (but not all) reputable breeders have web-sites that highlight their show dogs, but give very little info on puppies. I disregarded all the ones that had mostly puppy pictures. Look around, and if you come up with a few, we will help narrow your search.

You might also check out the forum here on breeders, there are a lot of discussions that can help you learn more on how to find a breeder. Again, be prepared to wait...the puppy that you finally take home may only be a sparkle in mommy's eye right now.


----------



## Medusasmom (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks guys for all of the responses. Ive been involved in the dog world since I was a teen. Starting with my obedience dog( high in trial at 8 months old with a 1981/2 from novice a! Attended a specialty and was hooked! That was 35 yrs ago and since then Ive bred 31 champions,9ROMs, had actop 10 dog I retired with 104 BOBs and 61 group placements(and won a runoff for HIT in between obed & winning the group!!. Ive bred several Futurity $ Maturity winners and bred & owned the top producing sire in N America!i bred the 2008 #1 dog in Mexico(all breeds)& im co breeder of the Can Maturity Victrix! I've been active in obed, therapy dog, flyball, agility and recently trying Rally. In 2005 one of my dogs jumped on me and something hurt... Bad! A month later I was diagnosed w stage 3 invasive estrogen responsive ductal carcinoma & had the 1st of now 5 breast cancer surgeries. Long story short, I knew I couldnt keep up with my breed(T-Ho German Shepherds since 1979) & placed 4 lovely dogs with majors into pet homes.keeping only my service dog( the love of my life, my daughter Medusa & her only child Bumblebee. I lost them both with in the last 2 years & will never be the same) I currently have Medusas grand dayghter & her sister. Ive decided since im still here(a year after it was said I probably wouldnt be, ive decided to stop waiting for it to happen & return to my passion of working with dogs.

The reason I wrote the above novel is because even though Ive been very successful in a hard to finish breed, I am still learning & a student of my breed and others. The friends that I an helping find their puppy are wonderful a wonderful family who treat their animals as family like I do. This is a home I would confidently place any of my best most loved dogs with. I have cried at their recent losses of their so loved little Maltese Ty after a long fight with heart trouble & a bit later cried again as I saw pictures an knew their pain of watching their beloved old shepherd mix Poncho slip slowly away despite every attempt to help him. The puppy I find for them will have the best home anyone could ever want for one of their dogs. The lucky breeder of that dog will be blessed with knowing & working with this incredible family! 

Thanks so much for this amazing site! It is so warm & friendly and filled with info & good people! I had my Maltese as a child for 15 years. Chicka pretty much raised me and ill always have a plase in my heart for the breed! With all my years of showing & training, ive learned so much from this group! Kudos to you all for a job well done for your spectacular breed!
Tami Howard
T-Ho Shepherds since 1979


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Medusasmom said:


> Thanks guys for all of the responses. Ive been involved in the dog world since I was a teen. Starting with my obedience dog( high in trial at 8 months old with a 1981/2 from novice a! Attended a specialty and was hooked! That was 35 yrs ago and since then Ive bred 31 champions,9ROMs, had actop 10 dog I retired with 104 BOBs and 61 group placements(and won a runoff for HIT in between obed & winning the group!!. Ive bred several Futurity $ Maturity winners and bred & owned the top producing sire in N America!i bred the 2008 #1 dog in Mexico(all breeds)& im co breeder of the Can Maturity Victrix! I've been active in obed, therapy dog, flyball, agility and recently trying Rally. In 2005 one of my dogs jumped on me and something hurt... Bad! A month later I was diagnosed w stage 3 invasive estrogen responsive ductal carcinoma & had the 1st of now 5 breast cancer surgeries. Long story short, I knew I couldnt keep up with my breed(T-Ho German Shepherds since 1979) & placed 4 lovely dogs with majors into pet homes.keeping only my service dog( the love of my life, my daughter Medusa & her only child Bumblebee. I lost them both with in the last 2 years & will never be the same) I currently have Medusas grand dayghter & her sister. Ive decided since im still here(a year after it was said I probably wouldnt be, ive decided to stop waiting for it to happen & return to my passion of working with dogs.
> 
> The reason I wrote the above novel is because even though Ive been very successful in a hard to finish breed, I am still learning & a student of my breed and others. The friends that I an helping find their puppy are wonderful a wonderful family who treat their animals as family like I do. This is a home I would confidently place any of my best most loved dogs with. I have cried at their recent losses of their so loved little Maltese Ty after a long fight with heart trouble & a bit later cried again as I saw pictures an knew their pain of watching their beloved old shepherd mix Poncho slip slowly away despite every attempt to help him. The puppy I find for them will have the best home anyone could ever want for one of their dogs. The lucky breeder of that dog will be blessed with knowing & working with this incredible family!
> 
> ...


God love you Tami, and you will most definetly be in our prayers, for your current health condition. My neighbor had aggressive breast cancer, and today, she is as beautiful, as she always was. So bless you, on your journey to getting completely healthy again.

Oh by the way, I adore German Shepards :wub:

That is so kind of you, to help your dear friend, find a wonderful healthy Maltese puppy. I am sure the breeder would most enjoy meeting this lovely family. 

I'm not very aware of the are in which you and your friends live, but you the members have given you great advice.

It would be wonderful, if your friends could join the fourum as well. We all know the pain of lossing a fur-baby. And we will welcome them with open arms and hearts. 

Most importantly, Tami, please know, you are in my prayers and heart and I so look forward to the day, when you have completely recovered.

God bless you today and always,
Christine.


----------

